
Unlucky Thief Steals IPhone Used in GPS Tracking Tests - stretchwithme
http://www.cio.com/article/600358/Unlucky_Thief_Steals_IPhone_Used_in_GPS_Tracking_Tests?source=rss_all
======
jmount
It was a publicity stunt.

